# Setting a Sandspike



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Many of you may know this.
There is no need to drive a sand spike into the sand.
Merely place pointed end down and wiggle the spike back and forth with pressure.
You can set a spike like this in hard or soft sand.
This way you don't have to drive the spike in and send vibrations out into the water.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

We don't have wiggle sand in Florida, we have bang it in sand down here. Beaches come with a lot of different flavors of sand.

If you have metal spikes with the crossbar you can stand on, you might get away with wiggling down here, but if you use PVC, you definitely gotta do some banging. 

Plus we try hard not to dunk our reels like the guys up north do, so we like to bang things WAY in. 

I've never caught a fish on the beach that complained about the vibrations from my rubber hammer. Matter of fact I think vibrations attract the fish, because most days they seem to show up right in front of where I bang in the spikes....


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I really don't think hammering a sandspike sends anymore vibrations then a 4000 lb truck driving on the beach or the waters with millions of gallons of water crashing on the sand. I don't think it will make a difference.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Man if you all are that worried about vibrations then don't eat any beans before you go fishing ...


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Man if you all are that worried about vibrations then don't eat any beans before you go fishing ...


Or drink any brewskis


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I use a pvc pipe that has been cut at 45 degree on one end. I just use the angled section as a shovel and will make a hole at least twelve inches deep. I then try to sink the spike and spin it around to get it as deep as possible probably 4-5 inches on top of the 12 inches that the hole is. I then pack the sand around the spike and viola I have my spike ~ 16 inches in the sand with no bagging. Doesnt take much effort plus you now dont have to carry around a hammer.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

45 degrees is too shallow. You need at least 52, if not 55 degrees.  

The "Braid vs. Mono" debate will have nothing on the "What angle to cut sandspike" debate


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*For me it's*

pounding them into the sand with a 3lb rubber mallet, about 4 - 5 ' long and the angle of the cut must be at a angle.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I find that my knee works really well for pounding in sandspikes!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Orest said:


> pounding them into the sand with a 3lb rubber mallet, about 4 - 5 ' long and the angle of the cut must be at a angle.


Agree.
The angle of the cut needs to be an angle.
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Agree.
> The angle of the cut needs to be an angle.
> .


Brilliantly stated there !!   

:beer: 

Oh boy ... we really need some fishing action don't we


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Pound away or risk losing a $200+ setup? You be the judge. I've seen croakers slam a rod pretty good. I can't imagine if it was something bigger out there on the ocean side.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Brilliantly stated there !!
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Oh boy ... we really need some fishing action don't we


Yup.  



Espresso said:


> Pound away or risk losing a $200+ setup? You be the judge. I've seen croakers slam a rod pretty good. I can't imagine if it was something bigger out there on the ocean side.


Loosen your drag when you put it in the spike or you will eventually lose your rod no matter how hard you pound.

All this spike talk and not one word about the best spike out there. Shooter's Hatteras spikes. They're awesome. Get some... at a _Shooters _near you.  
.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I dunno about ocean fish but spending my youth bowfishing for carp taught me that fish are very sensitive to vibrations emanating from shore. An errant kick of a root on a stalk sent every carp in a 100yard radius scrambling for deep water.

I avoid pounding . . .


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*wiggle method*

I always used the wiggle method ... no problems ... Till last Tuesday and broke two with a mallet .... back to wiggling for me ...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

No pounding for me either. The main purpose is to catch fish. If I think for some kind of reason to believe that might interferes, then I'll avoid it at all cost.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> Loosen your drag when you put it in the spike or you will eventually lose your rod no matter how hard you pound.
> ...


Sage words regarding loosening of the drag. Sage words indeed. Now, did you say HOOTERS or Shooters???   



CrawFish said:


> No pounding for me either. The main purpose is to catch fish. If I think for some kind of reason to believe that might interferes, then I'll avoid it at all cost.


I refuse to pound a spike and hate when I see someone walk up near me and start pounding a spike into the sand. Fish spook with irregular sound/vibrations and the sound of a mallet hitting a sand spike is definitely not normal. No thank YEW!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I just jump on my spikes and ride them into the ground ... no banging here.

But all this talk about vibrations has me interested opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Funny that "vibrations don't effect fish"??
When I used to castnet mullet a lot and didn't see any in the deeper canals,I'd jump one time in the marsh or dock that I was throwing from. The fish would make a move and give themselves away.. I'd just quietly move to where they went and drop the net on em,if I wasn't quick enough... I've seen what the Sgt is talking with carp as well...


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I used to use my belly for pile driving mine in until I found out that a rubber mallet doesn't hurt as much. And I also thought the right angle was important or was that an obtuse or a cute angle. At least I remember it was an angle, I think? :beer: 

Jimmy


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what about a speed boat passing or kids playing int he water nearby? ive still caught fish. shoot, what about bass fishing? basically sneak up on them with a trolling motor on, you dont think that and the nose from movement and voices fromt eh boat cant be heard? i think we'll be ok...


----------



## hookless (Feb 27, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Man if you all are that worried about vibrations then don't eat any beans before you go fishing ...


Classic!!!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

stupidjet said:


> what about a speed boat passing or kids playing int he water nearby? ive still caught fish. shoot, what about bass fishing? basically sneak up on them with a trolling motor on, you dont think that and the nose from movement and voices fromt eh boat cant be heard? i think we'll be ok...


Do you really want to take that chance?


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes, you might spook a school of finger mullet that's under a dock if you jump up and down on the dock. 

I've learned that I can spook a school of finger mullet by just getting between them and sun and moving (shadow spooks them). The simple vibrationless act of raring back to throw a cast net will spook finger mullet. Finger mullet are very spooky, due to the fact that they are constantly under attack by birds in the sky and other fish. You'd be spooky too if somebody was constantly trying to eat you. 

But since we can all cast 8&Bait 200 yards (or more) so I was curious how far vibration from a rubber hammer hitting a PVC sand spike can really travel (thru wet sand). So I went to the beach for a test. 

I took a sand spike (PVC), a rubber hammer, a tape measure, a fishing rod and reel, and a bag of dead shrimp. I fished until I caught a whiting, which I used for the test. 

I then pulled the sand spike up, placed the fish on the sand exactly three feet from the intended entry point of the sand spike, and proceeded to bang it in with the rubber hammer. The whiting moved, so I assume he did indeed feel the vibration. 

I continued to repeat the test while moving the fish away from the entry point of the sand spike in carefully measured three foot intervals (i.e, 6', 9', 12', 15', 18', 21', etc.)

The movements of the fish gradually decreased with each phase of the test. At 24', the whiting ceased moving at all. Just to be sure of my results, I continued testing up to 51' (with no further movement of the whiting whatsoever). 

My conclusion is that whiting can feel vibrations generated by pounding a sand spike into wet sand with a rubber hammer if they are within a 24' radius of the sand spike that is being hammered, but if they are farther than 24' away, they feel nothing.

Due to the fact that I usually hammer my sand spikes into the beach about 15 feet from the edge of the water, and that the first six feet of water on the beach where I fish is usually about three quarters of an inch deep, I have also concluded that vibrations from pounding a PVC sand spike into wet sand with a rubber hammer don't decrease my probability of catching fish, because most of the fish I catch are in water deeper than 3/4 of an inch (because I always fish 200 yards off the beach like everybody else does). 

But this discussion is interesting, because it has me pondering another theory I've always had about surf fishing. Surf fishing seems to be different than bass fishing in a lake, or flounder fishing in the river around the dock. Unlike bass in a lake, or flounder under a dock, I have a theory that fish in the ocean are constantly moving; I don't get the feeling that they are all just sitting there on the bottom of the ocean in one spot, waiting for me to show up and feed them. 

This theory explains the fact that when I fish all day at the beach, I don't usually catch fish all day. Most times, I catch fish for an hour or so, and then there's a period of no fish, hopefully followed by a period of catching some more fish later. I've explained this to myself using the theory that since the fish are moving, I have to wait for a school to swim by to catch some, and when they move away, I don't catch them anymore. 

By applying the previously mentioned test and theory to a typical trip to the beach, I've also concluded that banging a sand spike into wet sand at 6:30 AM would have to produce vibrations felt for miles by the fish, as the fish I'm going to catch four or five hours later may be miles away at the time the actual vibrations occurred. Couple that with the fact that on many trips to the ocean, I catch a fish on the very first cast (immediately after the sand spike banging has occurred), I feel comfortable in the assumption that it's safe to bang away at my sand spikes as the need arises. 

I must say that I really enjoy these stimulating discussions...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've seen you drive those spikes, and I conclude that your whiting was DEAD from suffocation by the time you reached the 24' mark..., Thus explaining his lack of frantic action due to your thunderous driving of the spikes...  

Drive on, people...Drive on!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Interesting. But not everywhere you fish, you're the only one on the beach. If there are 100 other out there doing the pounding (average 2 sandspikes), then that would be lots of vibrations. Like I said, I don't want to take that chance. Especially driving 4 hours to go home empty handed. No what if's.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

But the whack of a hammer is different than the constant sound of boat passing by or tires moving down a beach.
Fish are made to sense vibrations.
Also guys I respect say the less noise around in general the less it would take to spook a fish.
Fish 30 yds are going to be spooked by stuff different than one at 100.
And I find it quicker and easier to wiggle on the beaches from Oregon inlet to Ocacoke where I do my fishing.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Interesting. But not everywhere you fish, you're the only one on the beach. If there are 100 other out there doing the pounding (average 2 sandspikes), then that would be lots of vibrations. Like I said, I don't want to take that chance. Especially driving 4 hours to go home empty handed. No what if's.



Most of the places we surf fish down here, we don't even SEE anyone else fishing, we can drive spikes, take a leak, pendulum cast, and cut loud farts to our ******* heart's content.... 

Assuming the anti-vibration logic to be true, it would seem to me that no one would ever catch a single fish off a pier full of people, walking around, dropping buckets, playing radios, and banging Shakespeare Tiger Spinners on the rails.

This is certainly not the case.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I use the rock back and forth method as well. It's not because it's any faster or anything, I just hate carrying stuff I don't have to. 40lbs worth of tackle, 4 rods, 5 spikes, a cooler, chair and bait bucket is heavy enough. I don't need to add a 2 pound mallet to that  

But seriously, the rock back and forth method works fairly well on many beaches because it allows the sand spikes to dig itself in. I stick it in as far as it'll go at a 45 degree angle facing away, and push it forward and down until it's 45 degrees facing the water; repeat a few times, and the spike's in. Normally, on a sandy beach, I can put my spikes in nearly 24". I've tried pulling hard on it to emulate a fish pulling and it's very hard to pull out. To each his own, whatever works...just so long as I don't have to carry a mallet!


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I wouldn't consider bowfishing and putting a sand spike in the same ballfield. 

Maybe my ******* tech cast is just that good and the fish cant feel the vibration 100+ yds out(no, I can't say that, RR, SF, and Bartyb have seen me cast  ). I dont think it's ever crossed my mind while surffishing. I guess it's so quiet out there with the waves crashing, dogs barking, snow birds yapping, that I should have noticed all the noise generated buy the hammering of a sand spike. How about 8 and bait hitting the water after the cast?

On a lighter note. Just put you a piece of angle aluminum on your pvc and you can push it in the sand and then wiggle it back and forth to get it to got further down. No banging required. Save that for your keyboard. 

opcorn:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*wiggle*

I kinda do a side to side and if that slows I circle it around and just move it all arounds till it's down far enough .... dry sand is harder than wet sand .... say if I put it up above the high tide mark at low tide it's tuff going .... and at Hi tide it's a piece of cake .... the ones I cracked were the store variety ... very thin ... not as thick as schedule 40 2" ... which the replacements wil be .... I found some alum. 1' angle and cut that to 3' and bolted it to the plastic and loved that ... never had any hits pull my rod out yet ... Had my OM 12' XH tip hit the sand and still stayed in the holder .... 

Loved the bag chair bag idea for transporting them


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I've got some custom made ones kind of like Shooters. They are 1/4" thick aluminum with a small cup for the butt and a small C at the top for keeping the rod centered. I only install mine on the point at night by shining my headlights on the spot while my bro holds up the million candlepower spot, then the sledge and :beer: comes out. Seriously though this debate has always been around in all kinds of fishing. Especially Large mouth and their lateral line being spooked if you fart in the car on the way to the lake. I rock and don't pound, I think fish feel it. But, they feel me walking around on the bar in waste deep water and they still bite. So go figure. But like Crawfish said If you don't have to pound and you think it makes a difference then don't, it's your :fishing: trip.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

first off i cant believe we are discussing this but as long as we are, i just put my right ass cheek(with my wallet) on it and sit back. but you must be carefull when useing this method, one slip and......


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Especially driving 4 hours...


If I had to drive four hours to get to the beach I'd sell my fishing junk and join a bowling league....


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I can't believe I'm reading this. 

I just can't for the life of me picture anything swimming in or beyond the horrific cataclysm of vibration and fury that is the breaking waves having any idea that someone on the beach is pounding a PVC pipe into the soft sand thereon. The actual noise we hear would deflect off of the water (hence fishing with the radio turned on on a lake is no detriment to the fishing) and IMO the soft, dense sand would very quickly absorb the actual vibrations emanating from the spikes.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I like*

knowing that the rod isnt going anywhere, so i use the mallet. And it really isnt that hard to carry, i have seen people use that rocking motion, and watch thier poles being drag into the water. Granted they didnt have enough drag, but i rather have the line snap then go swimming for my pole......Hey whats the matter with BOWLING!!! it' alot harder then it looks, and i have won money for my fishing gear a few times......now you want to pick on a sport...go pick on Golf......chasing a little ball for four hours, my head hurts just thinking about it


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

This would be a sweet masters thesis topic... any geotechnical engineers here?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I pound...and I catch. Mebbe they LIKE the vibes???


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

This is classic, I haven't seen th mallet vs not pounding thread in years.Everyone knows it dosen't scare th fish, you just look like a barney doing it.LOL 

Oh yeah I second BubbaBlue, buy a real sandspike from Shooter and ya dont have to pound and also dont have to worry about losing ya rods either...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Carolina Rebel said:


> I can't believe I'm reading this.
> 
> I just can't for the life of me picture anything swimming in or beyond the horrific cataclysm of vibration and fury that is the breaking waves having any idea that someone on the beach is pounding a PVC pipe into the soft sand thereon. The actual noise we hear would deflect off of the water (hence fishing with the radio turned on on a lake is no detriment to the fishing) and IMO the soft, dense sand would very quickly absorb the actual vibrations emanating from the spikes.


Theres a voice of reason.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

shooter sand spike? info or link?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> shooter sand spike? info or link?


P&S Handle- Shooter...contact him. You may seem him on the beach, big old ugly FHB, youll know him when you see him, Browning hat and you wont be able to get a word in edgewise when he starts yappin...friendly ole cuss tho


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> shooter sand spike? info or link?


I thought everybody knew about them. Guess not. Ok here goes.

It's his version of a Hatteras Sand Spike. Once you try one, you'll never go back to PVC.  
You do need a cart or 4x4 to haul them though. Heavy duty.

Here's a picture of what I'm talking about. They are hanging on the back of my rack. When set up, the butt of the rod sits in the cup and your reel is almost head high. Holds the rod way up above the breakers and it's near impossible for a fish to pull it over like PVC. 













If you're interested in checking them out, I suggest sending him a PM. I back up what TreednNC said. Shooter's a great guy.  
.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

all this sand spike talk makes me wanna go to the beach with some :beer: and a rubber mallet, mayb i can call the fish in


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Or you can try what I do..*

Survey the area you are about to fish.. Look for all the white rods that you can find.. Make extra special sure that they are using 2 oz sputnicks and braided line.. Take sand spike out, insert in the ground.. Continue banging your head on it till it is well seated in the ground ... This always works fro me especialy @ the Point.. JAM


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

JAM said:


> Survey the area you are about to fish.. Look for all the white rods that you can find.. Make extra special sure that they are using 2 oz sputnicks and braided line.. Take sand spike out, insert in the ground.. Continue banging your head on it till it is well seated in the ground ... This always works fro me especialy @ the Point.. JAM



??? I don't get it ??? I assume you are talking about the first time fishermen or tourists? White rods? As you can probably tell, I've never fished Da Point, so clue me in so I don't have people:

1. Yelling at me
2. Cutting my line
3. Chuckin' lead at my melon
4. Givin' me the evil eye with the special finger


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

"??? I don't get it ??? I assume you are talking about the first time fishermen or tourists? White rods?"

Just making a joke .. JAM


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

This has got to be the FUNNIEST thread I have read since I joined this board!   

I now have to clean the beer off my keyboard..Thank you Surf Fish. :beer: 

BTW for the record I use the same spikes like Shooter makes..and yes I wiggle..Thats just how you do it.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Interesting topic. Perhaps Wiley Coyote, super genius could invent something neat now that he's conquered the super-duper bait launcher. I thinking something like this


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*this is what I do....*



Lip Ripper said:


> first off i cant believe we are discussing this but as long as we are, i just put my right ass cheek(with my wallet) on it and sit back. but you must be carefull when useing this method, one slip and......


But was waiting for someone to mention it first.. But if this wont work I get out the M80's!! J/k...


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Can't Fish Today, You are still stuck in the stone ages.... I run mine in with a 5 horse Briggs and Stratton.   opcorn:


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Well hey now who said sansd spikes were boring


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: :beer:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

A little off topic here. I always place my spike in the sand vertically. But, I've seen guys put their spikes in at an angle facing the water and it won't matter what kind of spike you have, it's gonna pull out when you get a big fish!


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*BubbaBlue's Pic*

Am I missing something? The picture shows a beach buggy rack with built-in rod holders, not detachable surf-fishing spikes.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

if u look closely there attached to the back, he said it in his post i believe, hard to spot if u dont no what ur looking for


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fishbait said:


> A little off topic here. I always place my spike in the sand vertically. *But, I've seen guys put their spikes in at an angle facing the water and it won't matter what kind of spike you have, it's gonna pull out when you get a big fish*!


Have to disagree with ya there.I angle my spikes towards the water as it is easier to get it out of the spike with a big fish on. I use Shooters spikes and I have had car hoods hit and not lost a rod.

That being said if you dont have your drag set properly you can lose a rod regardless of what type of sand spike you are using.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I set mine with a slight forward angle, But as long as you set the drag loose you should be fine


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Quote

"Agree.
The angle of the cut needs to be an angle."
.

Here's your Sign!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I build my own, same style as shooters 4'-5' have never had a rod hit the beach!

Oh Yea Bubba Blu  - Really nice rack!!
(feels weird sayin that to a guy! )


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*The key*

is a loose drag .... I kinda lean mine to the water too ... el cheapo pvc store bought ... no problems with a loose drag .... I usually set mine 1' deep :fishing:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Shooter spike*

Took me a college degree to figure this sandspike thing out.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Nothing is wrong with them*

just alot cheaper for the PVC and easier to carry if you have to tote a bunch of stuff a ways ... had a few carhoods here too with never a broken PVC rodholder or lost rod ... the key is a loose drag ... PVC .. light wieght ... no corrosion ... no worry of sharp edges ... very portable ... cheap 

But if you drive on the beach and have the room I'm sure Shooters is awesome


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> But if you drive on the beach and have the room I'm sure Shooters is awesome


I wish I COULD drive on Chick's beach. 

Note the CBBT in da background.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

The only problem i see with the shooter spike is the height of the reel/rod.

Usually when i see my rod doubleover i'm dickdog drunk stumbling desparately to get to the spike...knuckles dragging in the sand with my head held at the height of my knee caps.

Im not the tallest of dudes so if i reached up to grab this badboy and megamouth was on the other end id probably go shooting into the first trough before i had a chance to feel the hookset or adjust my drag.

A solution might be to add another "rung" on the spike so one could use it as ladder.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*1 ?*

say with Shooters holder you get a big hit and miss it ... so your rod bends way over towards the water ... fish lets go .... I see the rod flying back towards the dunes and crashing into the sand ...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Have to disagree with ya there.I angle my spikes towards the water as it is easier to get it out of the spike with a big fish on. I use Shooters spikes and I have had car hoods hit and not lost a rod.
> 
> That being said if you dont have your drag set properly you can lose a rod regardless of what type of sand spike you are using.


Come on now, you angle toward the fish and you lose the angle that makes a rod work, on the northwest coast they angle the holders back towards the land cause the halibut they get are fathoms stronger than any fin fish we get.

I stick em straight down, metal. PVC, if it could go as deep and through the gravel etc would be better but day to day, you want a metal spike, deep, straight down.

Dickdog gets that way, I've seen him od on the beach but he never lost a rod.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> say with Shooters holder you get a big hit and miss it ... so your rod bends way over towards the water ... fish lets go .... I see the rod flying back towards the dunes and crashing into the sand ...


If your rod bends that much th drag is prolly not set right....



Lipyourown said:


> Come on now, you angle toward the fish and you lose the angle that makes a rod work, on the northwest coast they angle the holders back towards the land cause the halibut they get are fathoms stronger than any fin fish we get.
> 
> I stick em straight down, metal. PVC, if it could go as deep and through the gravel etc would be better but day to day, you want a metal spike, deep, straight down.
> 
> Dickdog gets that way, I've seen him od on the beach but he never lost a rod.


Angle that makes th rod work???? Interesting theory, well none of the drum I have caught musta known that my angle was wrong. If it aint broke dont fix it...


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

Ok 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I been watching this thread and saying to myself. We all have our own ideas of what will work. And yes pvc,aluminium and many other types of spikes work. But let me let it be known that before i go out and say something wont work im going to be sure that it doesnt. On that note The sandspikes shooter has, the rod can not come out of the holder. The cups are long enough that i even lean the rod back the other way to rebait and rety my lines. So just to clear up any of those questions. The spikes have helped catch up to 300 pound plus fish. They have had sharks bigger than that hit them bite off and stay. They do not bend. They go into the ground at least a foot plus. They are 5 ft tall when not in the sand. 3ft8inches to 4ft when in. . If the conditions were perfect any spike can come out. Also pvc schedule 40 pipe weighs .69 pounds per ft. Our aluminium is 1 1/2 by1 1/2 by 3/16 weighs .62 pounds per ft. So that is not a comparable fact. My point is it is all preference. My preference is with aluminium


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

We are a sad group of people when we have sunk down, to debate how to set a surf spike Three pages and still going  talk about being bored....I am a mallet and PVC person The great thing about PVC is its cheap and last along time...and you can use it anywhere....on the rocks in a jetty, i just place them in between some rocks. And it will hold my rod all day long, on a bridge or pier. I use big tie wraps and tighten around the rail where i am fishing. (Again it will hold forever) if one breaks or i lose it...a drive to home depot and a hack saw....and i am back in the gameopcorn: They are light enough, that your GF can carry them without bit#hing  But i grew up using them, so to each his own.....If it's working then why change?? Now let start a real debate like........oh well i will leave that up to you:fishing:


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

opcorn: opcorn: Bait fisherman...opcorn: :beer: opcorn: Yup!opcorn: :beer: opcorn: I must been board....opcorn: :beer: :beer: opcorn: opcorn: Yup!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

guess, I will weigh in on the best damn thread ever.....

Set the friggin drag and you wont be chassing your rod into the drink like a BARNEY! Pound it if you must.

I use Reynolds rod holders and they have not come free yet.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*After re-reading this post I have re-accessed the situtation*

It only takes me two good shots with my head.. To bang one of Shooters spike into the ground.. The PVC ones go in alot eaiser (one shot) with the head.. But the PVC ones leave a round circle bruise on my farhead.. I prefer the angle of the alumimum bruise much better, it puts a little V for victory in the middle of the melon.. JAM


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I always used PVC spikes until recently..Never had one go over..even with a big shark..gotta set em deep and loosen the drag..Now I use the aluminum ones,like shooters but slightly different foot peg... The go 16" in the ground and the reel is at my face height (5'6") off the ground. Sure they are more $$ than the PVC but ya know why I like em?...They look waaay cooler than plumbing   ..Yup thats the main reason..I can drive PVC into the ground and it will not fail,but aluminum just looks so much more 
professional. 

}~>>>)))))~>:fishing:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

barty b said:


> I always used PVC spikes until recently..Never had one go over..even with a big shark..gotta set em deep and loosen the drag..Now I use the aluminum ones,like shooters but slightly different foot peg... The go 16" in the ground and the reel is at my face height (5'6") off the ground. Sure they are more $$ than the PVC but ya know why I like em?...They look waaay cooler than plumbing   ..Yup thats the main reason..I can drive PVC into the ground and it will not fail,but aluminum just looks so much more
> professional.
> 
> }~>>>)))))~>:fishing:



yeah me too


you know what barty.... after reading all three pages of this for the first time i feel like I did after I watched napoleon dynamite


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

NTKG said:


> yeah me too
> 
> 
> you know what barty.... after reading all three pages of this for the first time i feel like I did after I watched napoleon dynamite


I feel ya 

:beer: Here's to page 4!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Suprised no one has mentioned the British Tripod rod holders. does that open an even bigger can of worms. :--| 

Me, I like and have the Reynolds rod holders for a long time. 

If they break or are lost, I'd probably change over to Shooters, as they are some serious spikes.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

All I want to know is, How did I get drug into this  

I was thinking the best holder would be a Hooters gal,, One hand to hold your rod and the other to hold your beer.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

4 pages!   

I'm also a shooter's spike user and there's something else good about that style that hasn't been brought up.

I used PVC for years and one of the big things I had against it was removing the rod from the tube. If you have a big fish on and there's a constant tension on the line, it takes a bit to get it out of the PVC. Granted, with circle hooks, you got him regardless... but it's the irritation factor.

If you are just panfishing, and need to set the hook quickly, good luck. Don't know how many fish I lost over the years with the delay of getting the rod out of that fricking tube.

With shooter's style, you pull back and lift slightly and you are fighting the fish. No delay. No hassle.

I don't use them in low surf areas like SPSP. Instead, I use forks I made out of 5' of electrical conduit, a vinyl coated fork and a cut off tent peg. Same principle. Got a nibble... lift the rod... and you're fighting. No delay.

My contribution to making it to page 5 of this bizarre thread. 

Edit: 
Hmmm... Hooters gal...Hey Shooter, I'll take one.   
.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Fish Hunter said:


> Suprised no one has mentioned the British Tripod rod holders. does that open an even bigger can of worms. :--|
> 
> Me, I like and have the Reynolds rod holders for a long time.
> 
> If they break or are lost, I'd probably change over to Shooters, as they are some serious spikes.


Ya just HAD to go and bring THAT up didn'tcha!..Well,Yes I have those as well..They work well for low to no surf conditions and if you have the height adjust legs,they work well for sheepshead and black drum fishin from a bridge or pier. Just set the height slightly lower than the rail and use them as a cradle for the rod and put the tip on the rail. Just gotta keep an eye on your rods because they can get sucked over.I have never had it happen but it IS possible. I use them as rigging stands on the beach and as a place to lean extra rods on the field. I also use them as rod wrapping stands in conjunction with the kitchen table and some makeshift turning jigs.The wife LOVES that!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Shooter said:


> All I want to know is, How did I get drug into this
> 
> I was thinking the best holder would be a Hooters gal,, One hand to hold your rod and the other to hold your beer.



Correct as usual. The only problem is they keep moving the Rod!!!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

jiggling the bait is good...shooter makes the best spike i've seen...i use my own around here as i'm not gonna get to many brusiers...


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

barty b said:


> I feel ya
> 
> :beer: Here's to page 4!


Perhaps this thread will set a record:spam: 

:spam: :spam:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I Hate*

you guys   just when i think i had enough, i get drag back into this thread  This one will be one for the record, as we arent really debating this. But just saying what we like and what we don't.....and nobody got called a "Nappy-Headed Hos" or got "Voted off" or ask to resign because of their Opinion........Ah..what we talking about again...oh yea Sand spikes, PVC RULES!!!!

And if any body feeling got hurt by any remarks i or other might have said because of their choice of sand spikes..........Too bad  I wish they made PVC in other colors, that way the fish couldnt see them


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Lip Ripper said:


> first off i cant believe we are discussing this but as long as we are, i just put my right ass cheek(with my wallet) on it and sit back. but you must be carefull when useing this method, one slip and......


And you are a Lip Ripper......


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

can't fish today said:


> Interesting topic. Perhaps Wiley Coyote, super genius could invent something neat now that he's conquered the super-duper bait launcher. I thinking something like this


Augers don't work in sand, the best would be a high pressure water pump along side the PVC pipe ....just like they do for footings and wooden piers


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> say with Shooters holder you get a big hit and miss it ... so your rod bends way over towards the water ... fish lets go .... I see the rod flying back towards the dunes and crashing into the sand ...


I have something like a shooter, open on the beach side. I use a small bungee cord to secure. This way the rod stays in the sand spike


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

LOL!opcorn:


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

*Jmho*

I think all PVC holders should be not be allowed on the beach ! This includes white sch 40 and grey conduit. When I fish , I am there to get as far away from work as possible ! As a plumber by trade, I don't need any reminder of work while I fish. I'm sure electricians would agree. So out of consideration for the building trades , please throw away all of those ugly PVC spikes! Sorry Shooter , I guess metal fabricators will just have to toke their work along to the beach. 
Until Easter weekend I had only caught 6 drum. None larger than 27". Easter weekend I used Shooter's spikes, did not pound pvc, and I caught 12 drum up to 31". There you go!


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

You think I auda stop humming and flipping my lips?
To think of all the fish that I could catch if I could just stop!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i think this thread should make it to the bible, i used the twisting method on friday and as i moved with the outgoing tide it got harder to twist them in, wish i had a hammer opcorn:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

My buddy used an oversized piece of PVC pipe this weekend, just pushing it straight down into the sand, no twisting, no hammering, just pushing it down 6" or so. His 6oz. weighted rig had drifted to where it was right in front of me when I walked down to the water's edge to toss a spoon. 1 good yank on the line and the whole shebang came crashing down into the sand!  
He freaked at first thinking he had a fish, then he got really pissed at me for getting sand on his Captiva. 
I tried to get him to thank me for saving the thing by showing him he should set the spike better in the event a big drum happened to grab his bait before it wound up in the breakers, but he wouldn't do it. 
I personally rock the spike back and forth to get it set deep. I'll give it a good shove towards the sea once I set it to make sure its in there good, then I set my drag loose with the clicker on in case something should get a hold of it. I've had fish eat whole spots on spinning setups, making the drag scream before they finally broke off my 50lb Power Pro without having the spike come loose.
That said, I've got a perfectly round bruise on my hand from setting those damn PVC things all weekend. Think I'm gonna craft some aluminum ones this week!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

I cant beleive i just read this hole thing you guys need to fish more often


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

you can paint PVC...rough it up a little and use krylon fusoin for plastics...lite coats...mine are yellow...i use aluminum and pvc...V channel alum. and pvc to fit...drill a hole and pop rivet the pvc in place...works for me...


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

rattler said:


> you can paint PVC...rough it up a little and use krylon fusoin for plastics...lite coats...mine are yellow...i use aluminum and pvc...V channel alum. and pvc to fit...drill a hole and pop rivet the pvc in place...works for me...


Yeah then I cut a point on the bottom of the alum. to assist it going into sand.


----------



## bogieman (Jul 25, 2007)

*How 'bout?*

What is wrong with going into the edge of the water and working the PVC into the sand? I was pounding my holders into the sand when I saw a guy down the beach doing the water deal. I tried it and felt like an idiot for all the pounding. Worked like a charm. (Unless you don't want to get your feet wet:fishing: )


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

please god, not this damn thread again!!:--|


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Welcome aboard bogieman. 

I think LR is trying to say that we generally don't resurrect old threads cause old geezers like me might forget and post again and contradict something I said way back when. Kinda makes me look stupid when I do that.


----------



## highbars (Dec 4, 2006)

The deeper the better. There was a guy fishing on Pcola beach wish he had his holders in deeper. He went down the beach fighting a jack crevalle and turned around and saw one of his other rods go down.When he got back he discovered it was his brand new Van Staal on an ugly stik was gone. His wife told him that was God's way of telling him he didn't need that expensive reel because he wasn't getting another one.lol


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Good GODAMIGHTY....NOT THIS AGAIN!!!

Sand Spikes should be...

1. METAL

2. WIGGLED IN

3. DEEP ENOUGH YOU CAN'T PULL IT OVER

Follow these painfully simple rules, and you'll have no problems.



Furthermore,

Anybody that buys a VS, and then puts it on an UGLY STICK, deserves to lose it...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Might be a urban legend*

and i knew that i saw the "Van Staal" story and since it involved a "Uglystik" i knew i have seen it RR even you replyed to it.....guess we are getting old....here the story, i call BS on it....cause you cant really be that "Stupid" or can youopcorn: 
pompanostradamus
Posted 4/18/2007 7:58 PM (#301947) 
Subject: Worst day fishing ever: A sad but true story 

Mingo

Status: Offline

Posts: 77

Location: Tiger Point The saying goes "A bad day fishing is better than..." insert your own cliche here. Well, I had a bad day that compares to no other. The trip started harmless enough. The girls had a half day at school so we headed out at 1pm with good weather in front of us. Had some frozen fleas I raked yesterday so no stops on the way. Pickens gate, nobody out nearby, had my pick of spots. Set up and launched the full arsenal, all five rods. After putting the last rod in the holder, I turned my head for one second and heard the girls holler. Turn back to the rod and it is seriously bent and the drag is screaming. This is where things go downhill. Let me back up a bit; as I was setting up, a cobia boat was in front of me throwing at a fish. In my mind, when my pole bent and drag ran, I'm thinking, maybe a small cobe from the pod hit a flea! So I walk him down the beach giving him line and trying not to horse him. I have drawn a small crowd including my three girls. I glance down the beach and see one, two, three of my other rods bouncing and going slack. I scream for the girls to run back and start cranking, which they do. I focus on my fish, walking further west. Glance back and my kids are in the water. Why are my kids in the water when they should be catching fish? Another surf fisher walks up and I hand off my rod to him to run back down and try to figure out what is going on. I return to one rod still set, two broken lines, a rod holder lying flat on the beach and a missing rod. The kids are in the water looking for the rod. A young guy that was close by offers that he saw it go out and down, running west. And, that he thought about grabbing it but was not sure I would mind him messing with my stuff. Back down the beach the hand-off guy is walking back up with a huge jack carvelle. Here is where I put 2+2 together. A school of jacks, probably what the cobe guys saw and threw at, had hit me and hard. And one of them made off with my gear. But still it gets worse. As I take inventory, I realize what is missing; the new Van Staal VS-250S/Ugly Stick combo. I spent an hour walking the beach and the sandbar to no avail. Immediately I look for someone to blame but I only have myself. Rodholder not secure deep enough, drag set too tight, too far away from the rods; I broke every rule my Dad ever taught me. So somewhere a horse jack is being reviled or revered by his friends for having an extra appendage. I'm out about $1000 of gear. I told my wife this story and she showed about a second of sympathy before adding "Well, you're not getting another one." This I know, don't remind me. 
Trying to shake off the bad luck, we stayed and fished out the fleas to no avail. Few others showed up and watched them catch pomps right and left while I had my own personal pity party. Even called a guy I hoped would be cobia fishing to tell him to keep an eye out for my rod. He was at work but got a good laugh out of my plea. So here I sit, posting my embarrassment, secrectly hoping that SOMEONE finds my gear AND gets it back to me. Or at least has a good laugh at my expense. Must go drink more beer.......................The story came from a "Pensacola fishing forum"


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Good GODAMIGHTY....NOT THIS AGAIN!!!
> 
> Sand Spikes should be...
> 
> ...



That last statement is what I was thinking, but didn't want to draw the wrath of JP28


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

This thread turned into a running joke.

Anyone walks up and pounds in a sandspike; I yell "Dang, you just screwed up the fishing for at least the next 30 minutes".


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I guess I better change the spikes I use. You guys would kill me if you ever came fishing with me. Poundin away on the


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> and i knew that i saw the "Van Staal" story and since it involved a "Uglystik" i knew i have seen it RR even you replyed to it.....guess we are getting old....here the story, i call BS on it....cause you cant really be that "Stupid" or can youopcorn:


Yep it appeared on the board here also.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38404


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah some dumbarse from PA decided he had to use a hammer to set his spikes in down at the point.....I just walked up, pushed mine down in the sand and proceeded to land a nice cobe about 20 minutes later


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*dang*

can't wait to this fall to wiggle mine in some fine hatteras sand!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah i hear that....i couldnt figure out why this guy was using a hammer? you dont need it and its loud as hell!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> yeah i hear that....i couldnt figure out why this guy was using a hammer? you dont need it and its loud as hell!


Hey, maybe it was the vibrations from the hammer that drew your cobe in. You did say it was only 20 min later...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

what are vibrations of a hammer when you have crashing surf, kids splashing, and ORVs up and down the beach?....

Oh wait, thats only been asked 239432 times in this thread with no answer


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Lol:d


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

you guys are hilarious...and I'm tryin to make it to page 6!!!!:beer:


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> what are vibrations of a hammer when you have crashing surf, kids splashing, and ORVs up and down the beach?....
> 
> Oh wait, thats only been asked 239432 times in this thread with no answer


Ok somebody do this kiddie experiment and report back your results. Maybe that'll settle it once and for all.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*well hell...*

Don't wanna be the last in the A/C to post...so ...


Got a buncha of them crappy Shooter sand spikes tooo..... the old style a Catman32 special...I don't intend to loose a rod.....

Wiggle em in till their nice en tight...jus' like this picture... 










wishin' I had tha girl in tha pic holdin my rod.


Got 2 rubber mallets from tha good ole days...bids are startin' @ .01 cent...where's that Johnny Leo?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

can't fish today said:


> Ok somebody do this kiddie experiment and report back your results. Maybe that'll settle it once and for all.



That was irrelevent lol....i know sound travels better through water...but just how noticeable is the pounding with the waves breaking?

Thus being said, idk why I even asked or care because I dont use spikes that require pounding lol


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Just a shilling's worth, please mister.
Tripods do actually work in rough surf conditions. The reason theres no probs with 'em over there though is there aren't any fish left that are big enough to pull rods into the water . Unlike here, luckily enough And as we all know, the angles of the dangles should always equal the swings of the things. Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*What were we*

talking about, i lost my train of thought when i saw that picture of that shark being drag in. And you can tell by looking at that picture, that angler is a very skilled .....but since we were talking about sand spikes, what the heck is that picture doing in this thread??? i can't belive you guys, how dare you degrade women by posting something like that....i am ashamed and disgusted...... but keep posting them, in the name of research.....opcorn: opcorn: whats a sand spike look like again:beer: :beer: The poor thing girls bottom, looks sunburn.....now thats not rightopcorn:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ok....just fer you JettyPArk...
after 12 beers,,,












When you get up in the morning...












betcha wish we stayed on subject.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*My Eyes*

I am blind now what a way to set somebody up.... i almost spill my water all over the place.....now that was just wrong:beer: :fishing:


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

sand spike?i don't need no stinkin' sand spike!
use 1 pole and hold it.that solves the problem of spike falling over but it leads to the problem of the fisherman falling over!:beer: :fishing: 
whats the next inane thread.....should a filet knife be used to cut bait?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

FishinAddiction said:


> yeah some dumbarse from PA decided he had to use a hammer to set his spikes in down at the point.....I just walked up, pushed mine down in the sand and proceeded to land a nice cobe about 20 minutes later





this thread is a joke.


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

Jesse, i'd have to say your right on. minus posts number 114 and the first half of 118 =D I'm tired of it and i wasnt even here when it was started


----------



## dlwedd (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.holdmyrod.com/

I took this design modified it a little and built my own. I put a few stainless hooks to hang my rag and bait knife on. It seems you should be able to twist and apply more pressure with the 2 arms on the side.
Has anyone else used this design before and if so how did it work?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I guess*

if you are fishing for whiting or croakers (small fish) that design would work. But for the bigger stuff, i like to keep my poles futher apart than that.....But you should be able to make some out of pvc, if you wanted. But instead of having a cutting board in the middle, i would make a place. Hard enough to be able to hammer down with a rubber mallet.....:beer:


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

what is this fishing?...I seem to have some old memorys that this is fun...must be what all these fishing rods I have are for...I'm just working to hard...


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

Well you guys can hate me but im takin us to page 6  gawsh im evil


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

This Thread Is A Joke!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

If thread is a joke then you won't mind me setting up next to you and proceed with pounding 6 spikes for the first half hour I get there. I like to see if I can hit some oil!!!! On a more serious note I never have a problem catching skates right off the bat. less then 2 minutes after my bait hits the water


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

What did one fish say to the other?

Dang, hear that pounding over the roar of the waves? 
Some one must be putting in a sand spike, guess it's time to find a new locale!   


LMAO - I'll have to remember to bring my slippers next time, so as not to crunch the sand too hard underfoot!  

There's plenty of folks that believe some vibrations actually attract fish- course a stick of dynamite might be overkill


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*Natural*

I used to bow hunt quite a bit, natural noise didn't bother deer at all.
barking dogs, traffic, kids screaming whatever, as long as it was where it was susposed to be or natural.
Change it to how or where it wasn't susposed to be and they were gone.
Now, does sudden impact scare a fish is another matter that is intresting to ponder. 
I would suspect if a fish close it could have an effect, but if they are off the surf line and out a ways maybe not.
But why pound when wiggling is so much easier?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I think it depends on the density of the sand if its a hard sand then you can wiggle the spike in, if its a soft sand then you can just push the sand spike in. 

Sometimes when the sand is a little to hard to push the sand spike in and depending on how tall the sand spike is I will sit on the sand spike and use my weight to help push the sand spike in.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*sand*



Fishman said:


> I think it depends on the density of the sand if its a hard sand then you can wiggle the spike in, if its a soft sand then you can just push the sand spike in.
> 
> Sometimes when the sand is a little to hard to push the sand spike in and depending on how tall the sand spike is I will sit on the sand spike and use my weight to help push the sand spike in.


My experience has been In 10 years I stopped pounding I have never encountered sand from OI to Ocracoke that I couldn't wiggle my 2'' alum angle into


----------

